# Lane Kiffin to USC if Carroll leaves for Seattle?



## kevina (Jan 9, 2010)

If you can believe it, things could get even more interesting in Knoxville

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...as-pete-carrolls-potential-replacement-at-usc

Will Lane Kiffin Emerge as Pete Carroll's Potential Replacement at USC? by Joel Barker  Joel Barker
Featured Columnist

233 articles written
1550 comments written
118 fans
View Profile

Written on January 08, 2010  Andy Lyons/Getty Images I'm sure this question is getting ready to be asked of Lane Kiffin quite a bit.

With Pete Carroll apparently bolting for the NFL's Seattle Seahawks, according to ESPN's Chris Mortensen, will Lane Kiffin emerge as a potential replacement at USC?

It's an obvious connection that I'm sure many will make in the coming days. Kiffin was Carroll's offensive coordinator during the '05 and '06 seasons and he was a valuable assistant at USC from 2001-06.

Kiffin served as wide receivers coach, passing game coordinator, recruiting coordinator, and finally offensive coordinator before being hired by Al Davis to coach the Oakland Raiders.

If Kiffin bolts for the ready-made success in Los Angeles, how will it affect the Vols?

Well, for starters, it would be completely detrimental to the Tennessee program. The momentum behind the UT program right now is not at tsunami levels yet, but the young talent and top-notch recruiting results would be devastated by Kiffin bolting.

This move would set Tennessee back at least two to three years, and it would have to start from scratch with its second new coaching staff in two years.

Chances are the Vols would not get a hot commodity to take over the program either, as January is obviously quite late in the process to get a sure-fire, hotshot coach to take over a rebuilding program.

No matter how much you like or dislike Kiffin, you better be praying that USC targets Steve Sarkisian instead of Kiffin.

If I had to guess, I would say that Sarkisian would be the Trojans' top choice, as he has only been away from the program for a year. Kiffin left following the '06 season.

What do you think? Would Kiffin entertain an offer from USC? Would he bolt on a re-birthing program just beginning its second trimester?

In this worst-case scenario, who would Tennessee target as its next head coach? Tommy Tuberville? Jim Harbaugh? Ed Orgeron? Kippy Brown?

Obviously the news is still in its infancy, as Carroll is only "expected" to take the Seahawks job at this point. But one cannot deny the impact on Tennessee football if Lane Kiffin is chosen as his replacement.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 9, 2010)

It's hard to believe that would happen but, you never know !


----------



## topcat (Jan 9, 2010)

I would sure hate it for you, kevina.  How would you spend all your free time then?

Never happen...


----------



## kevina (Jan 9, 2010)

topcat said:


> I would sure hate it for you, kevina.  How would you spend all your free time then?
> 
> Never happen...



It would turn into a long distance hatred. 

The more important thing is what would the Vols do? Would they dust off Phil Fulmer for an encore

That is all............


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2010)

For UT's sake, I hope it doesn't happen


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 9, 2010)

kevina said:


> It would turn into a long distance hatred.
> 
> The more important thing is what would the Vols do? Would they dust off Phil Fulmer for an encore
> 
> That is all............



Tommy Tuberville? He is trying for anything at this point


----------



## kevina (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, Pete Carroll is off to Seattle. Let's see if there was anything to this story. The Ogeron rumor that he was headed to USC could still come true, but as a package deal including Lane and Diddy


----------



## ACguy (Jan 9, 2010)

They just said the Oregon State coach will be USC's first choice. I can't see him turing the job down if it is true.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 9, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> LOL... Too funny smoke....  Heck, lets throw CMR in the mix also..



I'm not joking dude


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm not joking dude



Ha!  You deleted yours, so I deleted mine....   That said,  still too funny about the Saban comment..  He aint going to USC.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 9, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ha!  You deleted yours, so I deleted mine....   That said,  still too funny about the Saban comment..  He aint going to USC.



Started a new thread  Carrol has been making $4.4 MIL at USC. Don't think Saban wouldn't jump ship for over $5 MIL a year and the opportunity to take a 3rd team to a NC


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 9, 2010)

In memory of Kevina...



Hey Kevinaaaaaa.................................Hey Kevinaaaaaaaaaaa

The Ban hammer just fell right on you rammer jammer yellow hammer give heck kevinaaaa.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ha Ha Accubond, that was cute!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> In memory of Kevina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I here proside is gonna hold a vigil tonight.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 9, 2010)

Candles n' all!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2010)

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 9, 2010)

A hero to all of us!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> Candles n' all!!



Somebody bump the "Kevina and Proside's Excellent Adventure" thread back up to help him through this difficult time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Somebody bump the "Kevina and Proside's Excellent Adventure" thread back up to help him through this difficult time.



Stop the madness


----------



## golffreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Lame Kiffin will end up in the Pac-10, but not this time.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know who would want to go to USC and get into that mess. NCAA investigation committee is fixing to start their hearings and that will probably not end well. As far as Kiffin going as a Tennessee fan I would not be happy. Not the fact that he can't be replaced just starting something and not finishing it and setting UT back even further. He also did not nip this in the butt cause he was question in a article about it and just said no comment.

Kevina what is your latest updates or opinion on this matter.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

He would be a fool to go to USC, the hammer is soon to drop there I believe! Think the future at UT is magnitudes brighter than it is in SoCal! 

You know what they say, stranger things...........................


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> He would be a fool to go to USC, the hammer is soon to drop there I believe! Think the future at UT is magnitudes brighter than it is in SoCal!
> 
> You know what they say, stranger things...........................



It wouldn't surprise me if USC got off with minor sanctions, the NCAA will let them go so there will be more chance of eliminating the SEC's run on the BCS championship.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

True D.Mills, we shall see, but something tells me that some of this pooey is gonna stick!


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

David Mills said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if USC got off with minor sanctions, the NCAA will let them go so there will be more chance of eliminating the SEC's run on the BCS championship.



Good Lord, and I thought I was an SEC homer!


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> In memory of Kevina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty funny


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I here proside is gonna hold a vigil tonight.



I am holding a vigil for them all americans up there in Athens!

Funny thing is no one wants to coach them!




South GA Dawg said:


> Somebody bump the "Kevina and Proside's Excellent Adventure" thread back up to help him through this difficult time.



He is not having a difficult time

But your football team your fan base and you certainly are

Your on here crying about no DC and he is probably still drinking a crown and celebrating his favorite teams win!

I know woodys is your world!

But not ours!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe this is happening guys.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like a done deal....

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/news/story?id=4820737


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I believe this is happening guys.



Sorry AccU

And I really mean that. I know you were excited where Kiffin was headed with the program. This will DEFINITELY shake up recruiting...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2010)

KevinA has some good sources it appears. Sorry AccuB, Your program seems to be in termoil. I had a feeling eddie O was gone but not with Kiffy. Why would Kiffy want to leave a program in good standing to go to one that is about to go on probation. Does he know something about the probe into TN? Just something to ponder.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 12, 2010)

This is USC's punishment from the NCAA. They get off with no probation, But they have to take on Lane Kiffin as HC.


----------



## TroupTC (Jan 12, 2010)

Now this is funny.  I hate UT.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> This is USC's punishment from the NCAA. They get off with no probation, But they have to take on Lane Kiffin as HC.



That's funny right there


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy, can't believe this!    WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

It is great to live long enough to see what goes around come around. This is just rich....


----------



## golffreak (Jan 12, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Lame Kiffin will end up in the Pac-10, but not this time.



Whoops...I guess I missed that one. Congrats USC, you just got your first class jerk back.


----------



## DeWalt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It is great to live long enough to see what goes around come around. This is just rich....




*TROLL*


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

topcat said:


> I would sure hate it for you, kevina.  How would you spend all your free time then?
> 
> Never happen...



KevinA knows more about your football program than you do!

But your a sometime fan anyway


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

proside said:


> KevinA knows more about your football program than you do!
> 
> But your a sometime fan anyway



they're having a denim sale down the street from you, you might want to run a long and go load up.


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

kevina said:


> Well, Pete Carroll is off to Seattle. Let's see if there was anything to this story. The Ogeron rumor that he was headed to USC could still come true, but as a package deal including Lane and Diddy



Now all we need you to do is tell UGA what going to happen with their program!

when you come back your new name ought to beop2:


The Oracle!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

proside said:


> when you come back your new name ought to beop2:
> 
> 
> The Oracle!



and yours, wrangler.


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> In memory of Kevina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this one

Ramma

Jamma

Yella 

Hamma

Your punk coach is gone

While your players are headed to the Slamma!


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and yours, wrangler.



I see you still have a thing for men in shorts!


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> they're having a denim sale down the street from you, you might want to run a long and go load up.



yea and the prisons are full of child molestors and convicted rapist for you to go defend!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 12, 2010)

proside said:


> yea and the prisons are full of child molestors and convicted rapist for you to go defend!


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 12, 2010)

wow that lance was a class act. you would have to wonder if there was a little more to this UT investigation for him to go to usc with probation seeming to be a definate.


----------



## proside (Jan 12, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't know who would want to go to USC and get into that mess. NCAA investigation committee is fixing to start their hearings and that will probably not end well. As far as Kiffin going as a Tennessee fan I would not be happy. Not the fact that he can't be replaced just starting something and not finishing it and setting UT back even further. He also did not nip this in the butt cause he was question in a article about it and just said no comment.
> 
> Kevina what is your latest updates or opinion on this matter.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

